# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  The digit has become has cured disease's goddess for us

## fengwenshusanglin

[The digit has become has cured disease's goddess for us]


Chinese poets      fengwenshusanglin   for English, Chinese ?2011?3?14?2?45

???????-?????????

,


The digit has become has cured disease's goddess for us,
????????????????,





In that ancient times Egypt creation world myth big god, Thought that oneself wants anything, any thing has come,



?????????????????

????????????????





In did not have the land, the sky, the sun, the moon, time the star,



????????????????????



This big god thought that he wants the land, the sky, the sun, the moon. When star,





???????????????????,????



This land, sky, sun, moon. The star, suddenly was born in the universe,





???????????????????????????









This figure, like the god of Egypt,



???????????????





 Has the inconceivable supernatural power?magic,



?????????????



Has created the most exciting miracle,





?????????????



when people request number to help people while in China,







?????????????????









In some time ago, by our humanity, Has used billion time extremely ordinary digit,





???????????????????????????



Three blind suddenly cured patients ?





???????????????





This is one of the patients,




????????





Had become blind twenty years,



?????????????





In addition, there is a death embraced by the old mother,





?????????????????



The mother, has been unconscious for three days,





????????????????





There is no way the hospital,





???????



This figure is extremely trivial,





??????????





Save the mother's life, in China, long ago,





?????????????????????





This figure treatment, is China's Li Shanyu teacher ?





??????????????????





With the Chinese ancient ZHOUYI philosophy, China traditional medicine,Raises the health standard the learning,






??????????????????????????????





And all things were the same frequency vibration of the modern scientific principles, Created,








???????????????????????




This figure treatment, Can treat the good 100 many kinds of diseases?





???????????????????





Already had more than ten ten thousand patients?Method of treatment with this figure cured,


In China,





?????????????


????



This figure treatment,

Is the use of 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8, there are 0, the nine figures,



????????

???1?2?3?4?5?6?7?8???0??????





To the different disease, uses the different digital combination,Treatment of diseases,




?????????????????????????



This figure treatment of disease,



????????



Is to take not a voice reading the word means ?Treatment of disease,





??????????????????????







Also, please forgive me ?We intend in the future, introducing the use of digital treatment,







????????????????????????????





With matters needing attention?dear readers?
????????????

Perhaps, for this number, 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,0, in the ground ?


????????1?2?3?4?5?6?7?8?0??????





Building a great temple, in this temple,





????????????????



To this figure, sculpture statues,







??????????



People in this figure statue ----------Sings the hymn,



????????-----?????



The respect gives the fresh flower, Other gods,

??????????

jealous of the figures,

????????

One of my students have early heart disease,



??????????????



Lack of energy and heart, resulting in a tired heart,



??????????????



This figure is to use therapy, treatment good ?

??????????????
Only a few days to cure the disease, which my students,


????????????????????


In addition, I have repeatedly cold, is using this figure, Treatment good ?


??????????????????????


--------------------------------------------------------------------



The digit has become has cured disease's goddess for us,


????????????????,





In that ancient times Egypt creation world myth big god, Thought that oneself wants anything, any thing has come,



?????????????????

????????????????





In did not have the land, the sky, the sun, the moon, time the star,



????????????????????



This big god thought that he wants the land, the sky, the sun, the moon. When star,





???????????????????,????



This land, sky, sun, moon. The star, suddenly was born in the universe,





???????????????????????????





??????????????????????????????????????????

?????????????????????



??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ?????????????????????


??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????????

????????????????????????????????????????????


???????????1?2?3?4?5?6?7?8???0??????

?????????????????????????


?????????????????????????



???????????-----????????




????????????????????????????????????????



??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????







[The digit has become has cured disease's goddess for us]


Chinese poets      fengwenshusanglin   for English, Chinese ?2011?3?14?2?45

???????-?????????

,


The digit has become has cured disease's goddess for us,
????????????????,





In that ancient times Egypt creation world myth big god, Thought that oneself wants anything, any thing has come,



?????????????????

????????????????





In did not have the land, the sky, the sun, the moon, time the star,



????????????????????



This big god thought that he wants the land, the sky, the sun, the moon. When star,





???????????????????,????



This land, sky, sun, moon. The star, suddenly was born in the universe,





???????????????????????????









This figure, like the god of Egypt,



???????????????





 Has the inconceivable supernatural power?magic,



?????????????



Has created the most exciting miracle,





?????????????



when people request number to help people while in China,







?????????????????









In some time ago, by our humanity, Has used billion time extremely ordinary digit,





???????????????????????????



Three blind suddenly cured patients ?





???????????????





This is one of the patients,




????????





Had become blind twenty years,



?????????????





In addition, there is a death embraced by the old mother,





?????????????????



The mother, has been unconscious for three days,





????????????????





There is no way the hospital,





???????



This figure is extremely trivial,





??????????





Save the mother's life, in China, long ago,





?????????????????????





This figure treatment, is China's Li Shanyu teacher ?





??????????????????





With the Chinese ancient ZHOUYI philosophy, China traditional medicine,Raises the health standard the learning,






??????????????????????????????





And all things were the same frequency vibration of the modern scientific principles, Created,








???????????????????????




This figure treatment, Can treat the good 100 many kinds of diseases?





???????????????????





Already had more than ten ten thousand patients?Method of treatment with this figure cured,


In China,





?????????????


????



This figure treatment,

Is the use of 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8, there are 0, the nine figures,



????????

???1?2?3?4?5?6?7?8???0??????





To the different disease, uses the different digital combination,Treatment of diseases,




?????????????????????????



This figure treatment of disease,



????????



Is to take not a voice reading the word means ?Treatment of disease,





??????????????????????







Also, please forgive me ?We intend in the future, introducing the use of digital treatment,







????????????????????????????





With matters needing attention?dear readers?
????????????

Perhaps, for this number, 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,0, in the ground ?


????????1?2?3?4?5?6?7?8?0??????





Building a great temple, in this temple,





????????????????



To this figure, sculpture statues,







??????????



People in this figure statue ----------Sings the hymn,



????????-----?????



The respect gives the fresh flower, Other gods,

??????????

jealous of the figures,

????????

One of my students have early heart disease,



??????????????



Lack of energy and heart, resulting in a tired heart,



??????????????



This figure is to use therapy, treatment good ?

??????????????
Only a few days to cure the disease, which my students,


????????????????????


In addition, I have repeatedly cold, is using this figure, Treatment good ?


??????????????????????

----------

